# Lo que NO hay que hacer a los motores pap..



## jorger (Ago 6, 2010)

Esto que voy a comentar ahora me parece importante, asi que recomiendo leer este post puesto que en la red hay muy pocos temas sobre esto (3?), y en este foro ninguno(razón por la que escribo esto)

Os cuento un poco la 'historia':
Veréis, hace algo mas de un año desmonté una impresora bastante antigua, de la que saqué un motor pap (hibrido) aparte de uno de los de toda la vida.

Notaba que al girar el eje estaba *muy* duro de mover (no por rozamientos, ojo), aquello era algo bastante curioso.
Aclaro, el motor es tamaño nema 17.

Pasado un tiempo me entró la curiosidad (como a todos) de saber como era ese motor por dentro.Se me ocurrió la brillante idea roll de desmontarlo.Hasta ahi todo bien, un estator de 8 bobinas, rodamientos de bolas y tal y cual.. dejé el rotor al aire y todo.

Al volver a montarlo noto que hay algo raro, el eje va muy suave y se mueve con mucha más facilidad..

Ahí pensé: vah seguro que habia un rozamiento o algo (autoconvenciéndome).

Despues de casi 1 año nada mas y nada menos, me da por probar ese motor con el driver que monté recientemente: No tiene nada fuerza, se salta pasos en ciertas frecuencias.. y yo pensando.. qué puede pasar? ..es el único motor que funciona mal 

Investigando un poco encontré esto: http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=24577.0

Como bien dice el 2º post: 



> ..Me paso que al desarmar un motor, por simple curiosidad de como era, al armarlo note que no tenia la misma fuerza que antes, simplemente sin estar conectado, comprobaba con uno idéntico que no había desarmado y los pasos que se sienten por el imán permanente al girar el eje era mas suave, luego al probarlo con el driver también tenia menos fuerza y ni hablar que alcanzaba menos RPM, obviamente porque tenia menos torque.
> 
> Ahi me puse a buscar en internet, y encontré no se donde ahora, que cuando uno desarma una paso a paso, no puede dejar el rotor que es donde están los imanes permanentes al aire libre, ya que los imanes que son tan potentes a no estar dentro del cotor que le ejercen una cierta resistencia se desalinean los polos del mismo y ya no tienen la misma fuerza....


 
Con eso lo dice todo.Es un caso como el mío.*Nunca* desarmar un motor pap híbrido por más curiosidad que tengan en saber cómo es.
En vez de desmontarlos os podéis fijar en esta imagen  :

http://img710.imageshack.us/i/motorpaphibrido.jpg/


O en esta mia del motor que eché a perder y del que he hablado antes:

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/motorpap.jpg/


El 80% de los motores híbridos son como ese.Algunos solo tienen 4 bobinas pero para el caso es prácticamente lo mismo..

Lo dicho..
Saludos.

EDIT:He intentado poner un título más descriptivo pero no se guarda como título del tema, sino como título del post..
El que quería poner es este: ''Lo que NO hay que hacer con los motores pap: desmontarlos''
Agradecería a algún moderador el cambio del título si es posible..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

hoy e aprendido un poco mas ,muchas gracias jorger


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

El colega @esteca55 que escribió el mensaje es miembro de este foro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

pensando en lo que leo ,recordé esto 
ase tiempo estaba restaurando una motocicleta del año 62 marca sach ,luego cuando la termine no tenia mucha potencia las luces y  poca chispa ,como quería dejarla lo mas original posible conseguí un  magneto y solucione el problema,el mecánico(porque yo soy mas entusiasta que mecánico)me dio un consejo ,que cuando deje el magneto fuera de su lugar le  ponga un poco de alambre y eso evitaba que se desmagnetice,el mecánico no supo explicarme del porque, pero   que le ponga alambre y lo quite solo al momento de montar el magneto,bueno lo hice  y funciono,
leyendo este post ya se lo que paso ,voy a desarmar un motor y  colocar alambre luego  pruebo si funciona o si se desalinean los polos ,solo a modo de experimento para confirmar si es el mismo efecto que arruino el magneto 
saludos
PD:
era alambre muchas vueltas metidas adentro  del magneto ,un royito


----------



## Hyres (Ago 6, 2010)

A mi me pasó con un PAP hibrido de cinco fases que saqué de una fotocopiadora de +/- 1985... Era para un proyecto de la facultad.. esperabamos que ese motor pap entregara un torque importante (coparados a los de impresora). Lo desarmé y me quedé viendo los dientes de los imanes permanes del rotor como b*****, luego lo armé y seguía funcionando bien pero no tenía mucho toque, reconozco que tampoco tenía una etapa de potencia idonea (capaz que eso fue parte del problema). Al final terminamos usando uno de impresora con un engranage reductor (era para mover un brazo robótico que quedó bastante feo jeje).

Un tiempo después de que nos desepcionaramos con el motor, en una conferencia técnica de motores PAP de una exposición (o creo que era un congreso), nos enteramos que la vida de los motores PAP dependen mucho del magnetismo remanente en sus polos.. Este magnetismo remanente se pierde con el tiempo (así que acotan su vida útil y no se puede hacer nada por esto) y tambien se pierde cuando al rotor se le quita la contención del estator como decía el amigo ESTECA55.

Salu2...


----------



## sirio (Abr 29, 2011)

A mi me ha pasado algo parecido hace un par de días. Tengo un par de motores PaP y salí a buscar repuestos para montarlos. Por mi mala cabeza me dejé los motores en el techo del coche y salí andando con ellos... a la primera curva se han pegado un buen golpe contra el suelo. Estaban en una caja de plástico, pero estoy totalmente seguro de que ya no tienen el mismo par que antes... la diferencia es muy apreciable, sobre todo con el más fuerte y que más corriente consumía.

Ha sido todo un fastidio por que eran los mejores motores PaP que tenía... unipolares y uno de ellos con 200 pasos y 3 Ohmios que daba una fuerza tremenda (SPH-39AB-061). Ahora solo encuentro motores bipolares y con menos pasos por vuelta.

¿Alguien sabe dónde encontrar un monopolar así de bueno?


----------



## elbardila (Abr 29, 2011)

Saludos.
No me queda muy claro el asunto de la perdida de potencia de los imanes, si en la mayoria de motores de pequeña escala, me refiero a los comunes de conexion solo con positivo y negativo, se encuentran imanes permanentes que nunca se debilitan. Cual es el motivo?.


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola, como andan, si bien este post es viejo, es valedero porque no hay mucha data al respecto. A mi se me desarmó uno de una disquetera de 5 y 1/4 (en realidad lo abrí por curiosidad, ya que cuando lo saqué en un momento se aflojaron los tornillos y bueno...), pero encontré que en el extremo inferior del motor (osea, en la base del mismo), se me salieron unas arandelitas en forma de X (son dos) que aparentemente hacian contacto entre el cuerpo del rotor y el chasis del motor. Yo las puse de vuelta, pero no se si influirán de alguna forma. Este motor lo pensaba usar para motorizar un telescopio (mediante reduccion, entre dos engranajes), no se si me servirá ahora que veo esto...pss:


----------



## jorger (Jun 3, 2011)

hipatetik dijo:


> se me salieron unas arandelitas en forma de X (son dos) que aparentemente hacian contacto entre el cuerpo del rotor y el chasis del motor. Yo las puse de vuelta, pero no se si influirán de alguna forma.


Esas arandelas son una especia de muelles que centran el rotor constantemente con respecto al estator.



> Este motor lo pensaba usar para motorizar un telescopio (mediante reduccion, entre dos engranajes), no se si me servirá ahora que veo esto...pss:


El problema de la pérdida del campo magnético del rotor solo se da en motores híbridos.En los que llevan un simple imán no pasa nada si se desarman.



> ..si en la mayoria de motores de pequeña escala, me refiero a los comunes de conexion solo con positivo y negativo, se encuentran imanes permanentes que nunca se debilitan. Cual es el motivo?.


Primero, los imanes permanentes que se usan en motores de c.c. tienen muchísima menos potencia que los imanes utilizados en motorees pap híbridos.
Segundo, la pérdida de poetncia del imán aparece cuando cesa la fuerza de atracción que se produce constantemente entre el rotor y el estator. 

Un saludo!.


----------

